# Period due tomorrow...no usual symptoms



## Munchkin227

Hi..this is my first time posting on this site. I was hoping to get some advice on my situation. I am not on bc (withdrawal method). My fiancé and I were planning to start ttc later this year/early next year, but might have an early surprise. My last period started on January 12 and I have a 24 day cycle. We had sex on January 19 and I believe I ovulated on January 21-22. Period is due tomorrow (2/5) however I have been having some unusual symptoms for the past 10 days or so. Symptoms include random twinges in lower abdomen (more so on the left side), lower back pain, random nausea (feeling like I am going to throw up, but don't). I also have had a metallic taste in my mouth for about a day 7-8dpo, and my sense of smell has changed (everything smells extra strong or bad). 
Also, I usually have cramping and sore breasts about 4-6 days before my period is due but it is supposed to come tomorrow and I have felt nothing. Boobs are totally normal. I know a sign of pregnancy is typically very sore breasts, but could it be the opposite for some? 

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## missdreamerxo

Munchkin227 said:


> Hi..this is my first time posting on this site. I was hoping to get some advice on my situation. I am not on bc (withdrawal method). My fiancé and I were planning to start ttc later this year/early next year, but might have an early surprise. My last period started on January 12 and I have a 24 day cycle. We had sex on January 19 and I believe I ovulated on January 21-22. Period is due tomorrow (2/5) however I have been having some unusual symptoms for the past 10 days or so. Symptoms include random twinges in lower abdomen (more so on the left side), lower back pain, random nausea (feeling like I am going to throw up, but don't). I also have had a metallic taste in my mouth for about a day 7-8dpo, and my sense of smell has changed (everything smells extra strong or bad).
> Also, I usually have cramping and sore breasts about 4-6 days before my period is due but it is supposed to come tomorrow and I have felt nothing. Boobs are totally normal. I know a sign of pregnancy is typically very sore breasts, but could it be the opposite for some?
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice!

it sounds very promising!!! goodluck :)


----------



## Firewife25

sounds like you are to me! let us know!


----------



## Munchkin227

Thanks! I am very anxious. Although I might not have a bpf, I have already formed a bond with the possible little one! Will let you all know if af comes tomorrow!


----------



## Sophmendez

Hiya, I have just seen this post and I feel the exact same way.
I know this is an old post but if anyone could reply with some help I would be very grateful.
I ovulated on the 6th of September and finished around the 11-12th. Ever since about the 12th, I have felt so tired all the time, I havent been doing anything new that would make me tired, I have been feeling sick but have not actually been sick and I have just been feeling generally weird.
For the last week I have been experiencing weird cramps on both my sides and almost like a throbbing pulling feeling. I have been pg before so I can recognise the symptons. I have also noticed blue veins on my breasts and on my groin, which I had in my last pg but they started to fade away and now have came up very clear again. My period is due tomorrow but I just do not feel how I would usually feel before my period! I have a sore throat and a very sick feeling in my stomach and I also keep having white creamy discharge everyday! Which I never experience before my period is due. Could someone give me some advice I would like to know if anyone has been in the situation before! Im nervous/excited at the same time, because this was not planned either!
Thanks for reading xxx


----------



## keepholdingon

Ovulation typically does not take 6 days. Once the egg is released, it typically only survives for 12-24 hours (I believe). Do you know the days you had sex? Your symptoms seem a lot like my pregnancy symptoms and you can still get pregnant while using the "withdrawal" method. :hugs:


----------

